#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Бодхичарья-аватара

## Владимир Николаевич

Комментарии данные геше-лхарамбой Джампой Дакпой на текст «Бодхичарья-аватара» Шантидевы, в рамках учебной программы "Базовая программа изучения философии и практики буддизма" http://fpmt.ru/education/basicprogram/


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 1 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 06.04.2016


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 2 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 13.04.2016 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 3 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 21.04.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 3 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 21.04.2016 часть 2 


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 3 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 27.04.2016 часть 2 


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 4 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 04.05.2016


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 5 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 11.05.2016 


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 5 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 18.05.2016 


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 6 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 25.05.2016



 Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 6 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 01.06.2016 


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 6 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 08.06.2016 


Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 6 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 15.06.2016

----------

Aion (05.06.2016), Chhyu Dorje (26.06.2016), Анна А (06.06.2016), Говинда (06.06.2016), Ильят (25.06.2016), Нико (05.06.2016), Селя (07.07.2020), Фил (05.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

Там в лекции от 1 июня была совершена коренная ошибка переводчика. Ибо самосущее отрицает только прасангика, но бес эту даму попутал, и было сказано вместо этого про сватантрику мадхьямаку. (((

----------

Пема Ванчук (05.06.2016), Фил (05.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

Хос, это спецально для тебя. Я имею в виду последние несколько слов. Там, где говорится об определении дхарм. Несамосущих).

----------

Дондог (09.06.2016)

----------


## Кеин

Большое спасибо.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Семинар по Бодхичарья-аватаре с геше Джампа Дакпа день 1, часть 1 

Семинар по Бодхичарья-аватаре с геше Джампа Дакпа день 1, часть 2 

Семинар по Бодхичарья-аватаре с геше Джампа Дакпа день 1, часть 3 


Семинар по Бодхичарья-аватаре с геше Джампа Дакпа день 2, часть 1

Семинар по Бодхичарья-аватаре с геше Джампа Дакпа день 2, часть 2

----------

Aion (05.11.2016), Chhyu Dorje (26.06.2016), Гошка (26.06.2016), Кеин (28.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 7 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 19.10.2016



Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 8 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 26.10.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 8 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 26.10.2016 часть 2 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 8 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 26.10.2016 часть 3

----------

Aion (05.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Надо- же Нико переводит.. А говорила- говорила! Они-де.., да я- де.., да всё де..)) (хотя это её любимая тема, она от Шантидевы прётся)))

----------


## Нико

> Надо- же Нико переводит.. А говорила- говорила! Они-де.., да я- де.., да всё де..)) (хотя это её любимая тема, она от Шантидевы прётся)))


Я никогда не отрекалась от Прибежища, Саша.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 8 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 2.11.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 8 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 2.11.2016 часть 2 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 8 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 2.11.2016 часть 3

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 8 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 9.11.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 8 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 9.11.2016 часть 2 



Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 9 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 16.11.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 9 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 16.11.2016 часть 2

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 9 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 23.11.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 9 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 23.11.2016 часть 2

----------

Chhyu Dorje (03.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 9 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 30.11.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 9 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 30.11.2016 часть 2

----------

Chhyu Dorje (14.12.2016), Шуньяананда (14.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

@*Нико* 
Я бы не удержался бы, и на месте этого Геше, срубил- бы "гуру- почитания себя"- двумя бы способами:
1. Методом "пузана"- ловкими отвлечёнными растеканиями мысли и отвлечениями (и на фоне "дымящихся мозгов слушателей, и моей привычки к терминам- словил-бы свою Гениальность)
2.Метод "псевдопользы"- на каждое новое понятие- говорил- бы: "это- "такое-то" переживание..давайте помедитируем".. (всем прямо на слушании стало бы сразу понятно многое, и я - бы полёгкому срубил-бы "гуру- титул" (но обокрал- бы всех на самостоятельные открытия и критику))
Короче респект твоему "нудному" Геше- так и надо- "нудить"))
Годный дядька, я да-же взмедетнул спонтанно на последней лекции (бессмысленно и беспощадно разумеется- ибо бес- "Прибежно" :EEK!: )

----------

Нико (12.12.2016), Шуньяананда (14.04.2017)

----------


## Нико

> @*Нико* 
> Я бы не удержался бы, и на месте этого Геше, срубил- бы "гуру- почитания себя"- двумя бы способами:
> 1. Методом "пузана"- ловкими отвлечёнными растеканиями мысли и отвлечениями (и на фоне "дымящихся мозгов слушателей, и моей привычки к терминам- словил-бы свою Гениальность)
> 2.Метод "псевдопользы"- на каждое новое понятие- говорил- бы: "это- "такое-то" переживание..давайте помедитируем".. (всем прямо на слушании стало бы сразу понятно многое, и я - бы полёгкому срубил-бы "гуру- титул" (но обокрал- бы всех на самостоятельные открытия и критику))
> Короче респект твоему "нудному" Геше- так и надо- "нудить"))
> Годный дядька, я да-же взмедетнул спонтанно на последней лекции (бессмысленно и беспощадно разумеется- ибо бес- "Прибежно")


Он, геше этот, вообще суперкрут. Его познания в прасангике, например, весьма высоки. И его вроде как не интересуют власть над паствой и прочие радости современных гур в других странах. Иначе я вряд ли бы согласилась ему переводить. )

----------

Дубинин (12.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 9 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 14.12.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 9 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 14.12.2016 часть 2

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 10 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 21.12.2016 часть 1 

Бодхичарья-Аватара Глава 10 - геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа лекция 21.12.2016 часть 2

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В январе 2014 года геше-лхарамба Туптен Нима дал комментарий по  тексту «Бодхичарья-аватара» 


Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 1. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 2. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 3. Комментарий к Бодхичарья аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 4. Комментарий к Бодхичарья аватаре

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 5. Комментарий к Бодхичарья аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 6. Комментарий к Бодхичарья аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 7. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 8. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 9. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 10. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 11. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 12. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 13. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 14. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 15. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 16. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 17. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 

Геше Туптен Нима. Лекция 18. Комментарий к Бодхичарья-аватаре 


(переводчик, выпускник Центрального Тибетского института в Варанаси ачарья Бем Митруев)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ачарья Бем Митруев продолжил читать комментарии на  "Бодхичярья Аватара" Шантидэвы (Глава девятая. Парамита мудрости)  начатые его учителем геше Туптен Нима из монастыря Дрепунг Гоманг.

Бем Митруев лекции "Бодхичарья Аватара", день1, 10.11.2014


Бем Митруев лекции"Бодхичарья Аватара" день 3 17 11 2014

Бем Митруев лекции "Бодхичарья Аватара" день 4 21 11 2014

Бем Митруев "Бодхичарья Аватара", день 5 24 11 2014

Бем Митруев, лекции "Бодхичарья Аватара". день 6, ч. 1 28 11 2014
Бем Митруев, лекции "Бодхичарья Аватара". день 6, ч. 2. 28 11 2014


Бем Митруев, лекции "Бодхичарья Аватара". день 7, ч. 2. 28 11 2014

Бем Митруев, лекции "Бодхичарья Аватара". день 8. 28 11 2014


Бем Митруев Лекции "Бодхичарья Аватара" День 11 26 01 2015


( К сожалению остальные части лекций не встречал, но если у кого есть - добавляйте. Это очень важный, довольно доступный и практический текст Махаяны линии идущей через Бодхисаттву-махасаттву Манджушри, а девятая глава ещё важна и тем, что  здесь излагается Праджня парамита с позиции мадхьямаки)

----------

